# Diamond Now Require Seller and Buyer Affidavits



## Grammarhero (Nov 22, 2019)

this past summer, apparently Diamond now requires buyer and sellers to sign and notarize transfer affidavits.  Check out the screenshot!

Wonder if this is just stonewalling, or Diamond forcing sellers to use their Transitions program.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Nov 22, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> this past summer, apparently Diamond now requires buyer and sellers to sign and notarize transfer affidavits.  Check out the screenshot!
> 
> Wonder if this is just stonewalling, or Diamond forcing sellers to use their Transitions program.



No surprise here. From recent experiences, those who owned resale TS have argued (successfully) that they were not apprised to the terms of the original contract and therefore should not be held to the terms. This, of course, has had developers recalibrate how they accept transfers and further entrench the new buyer to the original or updated terms of the contract.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 22, 2019)

To the OP, thanks for Sharing the screenshot, I feel other timeshare developers will follow this in 2020.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 23, 2019)

Perhaps all those reselling timeshares should be required to provide a copy of the original comtract to the resell buyer. Without proof of this the timeshare organization refuses to do the transfer of ownership.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 25, 2019)

Are you selling to another owner? When we bought a DRI resale 5 years ago, both seller and buyer were required to send them copies of our drivers licenses. The reasoning was that too many owners were transferring to Viking companies, companies that charge you to get rid of your deed and then declare bankruptcy. DRI won't transfer to any corporation, just individuals.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 25, 2019)

artringwald said:


> Are you selling to another owner? When we bought a DRI resale 5 years ago, both seller and buyer were required to send them copies of our drivers licenses. The reasoning was that too many owners were transferring to Viking companies, companies that charge you to get rid of your deed and then declare bankruptcy. DRI won't transfer to any corporation, just individuals.


Yes.  The sale was from owner to owner


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 4, 2019)

ergh.  Diamond deposited my $249 transfer fee check on 9/27/19.  I called DIamond on 11/25/19 and emailed Diamond on 11/26/19, both times asking Diamond to waive new affidavit requirements.  Diamond just sent out the affidavit paperwork on 12/3/19.  Will wait to sign, notarize, and transfer.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2020)

Have you received the paperwork from Diamond to sign, notarized and transfer the deed into your name? It is only 1/18/2020.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 18, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Have you received the paperwork from Diamond to sign, notarized and transfer the deed into your name? It is only 1/18/2020.


Sorry for not updating.  I got the paperwork on 12/6/19 and notarized on 12/11/19 after getting busy with work.  Membership transferred to me in 1/2/20.  
@goaliedave 
I am a bit confused.  My week is deeded week 22 and 1 BR.  I mostly plan to use the week.  the estoppel said no points.  However, the proxy voting said I had 6000 pts.  I am assuming that’s only if I join the Club?  So if I want to exchange, I’d still have to use DEX as a resale buyer?  What are DEX dollars?


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Sorry for not updating. I got the paperwork on 12/6/19 and notarized on 12/11/19 after getting busy with work. Membership transferred to me in 1/2/20.
> @goaliedave
> I am a bit confused. My week is deeded week 22 and 1 BR. I mostly plan to use the week. the estoppel said no points. However, the proxy voting said I had 6000 pts. I am assuming that’s only if I join the Club? So if I want to exchange, I’d still have to use DEX as a resale buyer? What are DEX dollars?


Hi, sorry i'm totally in their points system ("Collections") and don't own DR deeded weeks. Approx 2 years ago they started an internal exchange program for weeks owners called Destination Exchange. I don't know exactly how it works but perhaps the 6000 "DEX" points have to do with that? I can call Monday to find out.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald (Jan 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Sorry for not updating.  I got the paperwork on 12/6/19 and notarized on 12/11/19 after getting busy with work.  Membership transferred to me in 1/2/20.
> @goaliedave
> I am a bit confused.  My week is deeded week 22 and 1 BR.  I mostly plan to use the week.  the estoppel said no points.  However, the proxy voting said I had 6000 pts.  I am assuming that’s only if I join the Club?  So if I want to exchange, I’d still have to use DEX as a resale buyer?  What are DEX dollars?


DRI has 3 types of ownership, 1) deeded week not in the Club, 2) deeded week in the Club, and 3) collection points only. If you bought a deed resale, it won't be in the Club because Club membership is not transferable with deeded weeks. The points vlaue might be used only for HOA voting. With a deeded week, you can trade to other resorts using Diamond's Destination Xchange, or you can trade through RCI or Interval International (if your resort supports them).

You can't join the Club unless you buy more points from Diamond at their very expensive prices. If your week is worth 6000 Club points, they'll make you buy 3000 points. The price/point is always negotiable.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2020)

There are two Diamond resorts in the Williamsburg, Va area. Only one has a one bedroom unit and that resort is their Powhatan Resort.

All of the Diamond Resorts and affiliates in South Carolina  are two and four bedrooms villas.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 21, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> There are two Diamond resorts in the Williamsburg, Va area. Only one has a one bedroom unit and that resort is their Powhatan Resort.
> 
> All of the Diamond Resorts and affiliates in South Carolina  are two and four bedrooms villas.


I got some clarification.  Previous TS owner was in the club, and his TS was worth 6k pts.  If I like Diamond enough, wonder if it’s worth it to me to buy a $3k sampler with lifetime Club membership.  I like the discounts within 30 days and the 3 day stays, as well as the 60 day discounts for a week stay.


----------



## R.J.C. (Jan 22, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I got some clarification.  Previous TS owner was in the club, and his TS was worth 6k pts.  If I like Diamond enough, wonder if it’s worth it to me to buy a $3k sampler with lifetime Club membership.  I like the discounts within 30 days and the 3 day stays, as well as the 60 day discounts for a week stay.



As an FYI, the discounted stays are up to the individual resort's discretion and many resorts are no longer providing them.

Also, I've never heard of a Sampler purchase providing a lifetime membership in the Club.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 22, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> As an FYI, the discounted stays are up to the individual resort's discretion and many resorts are no longer providing them.
> 
> Also, I've never heard of a Sampler purchase providing a lifetime membership in the Club.


Thanks for letting me know.  Supposedly one tugger negotiated for such in 2016. https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/diamond-sampler-a-rip-off.243425/post-1919028


----------



## R.J.C. (Jan 23, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  Supposedly one tugger negotiated for such in 2016. https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/diamond-sampler-a-rip-off.243425/post-1919028



Unfortunately, there have been more changes than you can shake a stick at since 2016 and almost none of them good. 

If you think about it, what good would a lifetime membership in the Club get yo with no associated points? The Sampler is a one time use of points in a specified period (12 months back then). So even if you were in the Club, with no points you couldn't do anything. It was a scam from the getgo IMO.


----------

